# Help, please....Pomegranate Wine



## MaineGal (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone...

Newbie here.

I would like to make a pomegranate wine, and have 1.5 gallons of pure, flash pasteurized, pomegranate/blueberry juice made by the POM Company.

I've looked around and found Bill W's thread on Pomegranate Wine, but he is using 5 gallons of juice...... I dont have that much to work with.
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=4268

Can someone please provide a recipe, or direct me to a recipe that I can make using only 1.5 gallons of juice?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 1, 2010)

I was going to tell you to ask Bill B about this but I looked at the link you gave and it WAS Bill B's recipe.




Anyway, do the math and break it down. Basically you just need to determine how much Pectic Enzyme and Yeast nutrient. Different brands are different doses and many are listed in one gallon increments so just break it down. Still use a whole packet of yeast. For the Sulfites I would just use one Camden tablet per gallon. Take an SG and adjust as needed. If you have an acid test kit test that and adjust as well. This wine can come out a bit tart so if you adjust it prior, it will be smoother but I have to say, Bill's version was very balanced with the sweet and tart. 

BYW, I am one of the lucky ones that got to sample this wine and even bring home a bottle of it from that particular Winestock. I have made it a couple times and love it. I am even seriously considering planting Pomegranates to make it fresh.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, forgot to add, his recipe used straight Pom juice and he added the Pom/Berry to it. You can make the wine straight up with the juice you have.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 11, 2010)

Smurfe, Thanks for your help....I started this a couple days ago and it's fermenting away. 

You are also correct that the thread I was referring to was Bill B's......Not sure where the W came from...

Anyway, thanks for your help....You guys really are the best!


----------



## bmorosco (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty cool wine..Let us know how that one shapes up..


----------

